
AMD Not Conducting Further Technology Transfers of x86 IP to China JV - hourislate
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html
======
metildaa
Zen 2 is designed for a 7nm process, which limits its production to TSMC or
Samsung. There is nowhere to build AMD's newer chips in China (unlike 14nm
Ryzen), stopping them from using the tariff bypass they did through this JV.
This lack of bleeding edge fabs in China is unlikely to change soon.

~~~
fspeech
I don’t think there’s tariff on CPUs due to an international agreement of zero
tariff on IT goods. Edit:
[https://www.wto.org/english/tratop_e/inftec_e/inftec_e.htm](https://www.wto.org/english/tratop_e/inftec_e/inftec_e.htm)

~~~
metildaa
Hrm, citation? I'm just reiterating what I heard from an AMD employee that
took me out for drinks. AMD needed the $200 million to survive and thought
there were market segments they could not access in China, but a JV would not
be encumbered in that manner.

By the time the JV's chips would be in volume production, it would be 2
generations behind, thus not eating AMD's existing Chinese customer base.

Edit: Nice un-noted edit...

~~~
fspeech
I didn’t mean to throw you off. Added “Edit” to make the thread coherent.

